# Show us your brownies



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

What I meant was please show us your rare aurora and other t jet cars so much talk of these cars I want your knowledge and pics please


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's a brown GTO with silver stripes sadly missing the windshield pillers...


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you looking for rare cars or rare BROWN cars? If you are just looking for rare cars I'll start it off with this. Paper decal version of the Lotus Essex, it was a printers error, didn't realize they were supposed to use the later foil stickers, very very few of these. Mine is NOS, I also have it's original cube and paperwork. I have a few other rare AFX if you are interested.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Senna more pics please and thank you


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Slick rick sweet ride but I'm noticing a claw hammer in the back round and some missing window pillars any connection ?


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's another pretty rare one, no-scoop McLaren, was a Japanese Tomy cost reduction car.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

So nice g plus chassis?


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, G Plus chassis. This is also on a G Plus chassis, from the end of the "real" AFX era, one of the final eight European G Plus designs. Pretty uncommon, not sure if I'd call it rare though.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Man that's great hey what's going on did you trade every thing I want those cars sell me them if you can


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Man that's great hey what's going on did you trade every thing I want those cars sell me them if you can


I'm Green W/ Envy on those cars 2 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

